# Anyone Feeding..



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Nutrisca Dog Food??
I started my lil' guy on it a week ago along with homecooked food.
Seems decent dog food and was wondering if anyone
else is using it as well. Thanks..
Blessings.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We just got through a bag of it here. My girls liked it.


----------

